# Best crib to sidecar



## glamazon (Mar 29, 2006)

We cosleep using an arm's reach. For us it works really well to have the shared bed plus the option of a separate space for dc. Soon she will be too big and mobile for the arms reach.

I got all excited about the global bedside cot someone mentioned here, but they only sell them in the UK. There are actually a lot of good ones for sale in the UK, but none so far will ship here to the US (even if I could afford that).

So I was wondering if any of you have a good crib recommendation that would work particularly well for side car-ing...multiple levels for mattress, side goes way low.

Let me know if you have advice.

Thanks!!


----------



## secondintheoven (May 21, 2007)

I would think any crib that the side slides down when you want it to and the mattress is adjustable to go down at different levels. We have one that also converts to a toddler bed and we added a safety rail.


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

I like our Jenny Lind convertible crib for that. One side comes off and the matress has 3 (?) levels lower the matress. The highest one came pretty close to our own matress and only needed a couple phone books and water noodles for perfection.









Not for comfy though when DS is in the middle and I am trying to stick my butt into the crib...







:


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

many cribs will work, but many of the side car families I've*talked* with use a crib that converts to a toddler bed, that is designed to work ( and be stable )with three sides...we used a generic crib and just took off the drop side and it was stable enough


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

nak

ikea cribs usually convert to toddler beds...that's what we use


----------

